# What tricks do you have with limited Spanish?



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I've learned a whole lot of Spanish since moving to Spain, but I'm a long way away from fluent. I have some tricks in getting about with limited Spanish, and hope others can share their tricks. So here are mine...

Texting and emailing - Use online translation tools with words I don't know.

Context, body language and tone - I can pick up a lot on what a person is saying based on these things.

Charades - Pointing to things and using hands to describe what we're talking about.

Repetition of the person speaking - If I don't understand, I ask the person to repeat themselves.

Repetition on my part - I will repeat in my own words what the person said and ask if this is what they mean.

Slow down - Ask the person to speak slower.

Rewording - I'll use different words if they don't understand/I'll ask them to use different words if I don't understand. 

So those are my tricks. Have I covered all the bases? Or are there other tips or tricks you know on how to learn Spanish and how to survive in Spain with limited Spanish?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

one magic word - HAY - it means 'there is / there are' & 'is there / are there? ' depending on the tone used


& a phrase - 'tienes algo para...........? do you have something for?

both can be used with a bit of sign language or just one word looked up in the dictionary & will actually give you confidence when you realise that they understand you!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> one magic word - HAY - it means 'there is / there are' & 'is there / are there? ' depending on the tone used
> 
> 
> & a phrase - 'tienes algo para...........? do you have something for?
> ...


Yes, those are great! That brings to mind my trick with verbs in the present tense and future tense. My grammar still sucks, so I can't conjugate verbs very well yet. But I know the verb in its full form. So I have a way around it for future tense and present tense.

For future tense, I use the phrase "voy a." So I'll say, "Voy a (insert full verb, such as salir)." 

I'll use the verb quiero in present tense. So I'll say, "Quiero (insert full verb, such as comprar). 

Perhaps that doesn't always work out to being grammatically correct, but it's a grammar short-cut for now, and people get it more so than if I were trying to conjugate verbs.

Or perhaps someone has a better suggestion?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Yes, those are great! That brings to mind my trick with verbs in the present tense and future tense. My grammar still sucks, so I can't conjugate verbs very well yet. But I know the verb in its full form. So I have a way around it for future tense and present tense.
> 
> For future tense, I use the phrase "voy a." So I'll say, "Voy a (insert full verb, such as salir)."
> 
> ...


there's nothing grammatically wrong with either of those


a fluent speaker might not always say it that way - but they both work to get your point across


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> there's nothing grammatically wrong with either of those
> 
> 
> a fluent speaker might not always say it that way - but they both work to get your point across


Yay! Thank you for letting me know. Do you know of a similar trick for past tense?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Yay! Thank you for letting me know. Do you know of a similar trick for past tense?



just learn the 'present perfect' first HABER in the present + the past participle

so He trabajado, Has trabajado, Ha trabajado, Hemos trabajado, Habéis trabajado, Han trabajado

I have worked etc..... 


again, not always what a fluent speaker would use - but with context will get your point across


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> just learn the 'present perfect' first HABER in the present + the past participle
> 
> so He trabajado, Has trabajado, Ha trabajado, Hemos trabajado, Habéis trabajado, Han trabajado
> 
> ...


Fantastic tip! Thank you!  I'll study that now. Once again, Xabiachica to the rescue! lane:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> just learn the 'present perfect' first HABER in the present + the past participle
> 
> so He trabajado, Has trabajado, Ha trabajado, Hemos trabajado, Habéis trabajado, Han trabajado
> 
> ...


This is the lazy way! Lots of Brits do it, but it isn't a substitute for learning the past tenses properly, and can change the meaning completely. For example:

_He ido a Madrid_ - I've been to Madrid
_Fui a Madrid_ - I went to Madrid


Allheart, the _pretérito_ (simple past tense) isn't that difficult. What throws people is the number of irregular endings. If you just learn a few of the most common ones it will get you a long way:

Ir - _fui_ (I went)
Tener -_ tuve_ (I had), _tuve que_ (I had to)
Decir - _me dijo_ (he/she told me)
Hacer - _hice_ (I made, I did)
Poder - _pude_ (I was able to, I could)

And also
Haber -_ había_ (there was, there were - past tense of _hay_)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> This is the lazy way! Lots of Brits do it, but it isn't a substitute for learning the past tenses properly, and can change the meaning completely. For example:
> 
> _He ido a Madrid_ - I've been to Madrid
> _Fui a Madrid_ - I went to Madrid
> ...



I did say that it wasn't always correct - but for the first past tense to learn it gets you started & builds confidence 

& you have to admit that it's better than just using the present tense & waving your arm back 

the issue I find most people have is not necessarily learning the different conjugations, but the subtleties of when to use the different past tenses


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I did say that it wasn't always correct - but for the first past tense to learn it gets you started & builds confidence
> 
> & you have to admit that it's better than just using the present tense & waving your arm back
> 
> the issue I find most people have is not necessarily learning the different conjugations, but the subtleties of when to use the different past tenses


Sure, but the problem is so many people never get past it. 

maybe if the pretérito was taught first it would make a difference? It should be the default past tense, as it is the most commonly used. Then when they have got used to that, they could learn the perfect in the context of "I have (just) done something" and the imperfect in the context of "I used to do something".


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you for those, Alcalaina. I'll study those too, but I'll start out with Xabiachica's tip that can be used for all. I know there are no real short-cuts in grammar, being a bit of a grammar stickler myself in English (to put it mildly  ). But I need to get going on talking about past events. Like Xabiachica says, it's about getting started and building confidence. 

Here's another one that I forgot that I use for future tense using tener and querer. I don't know the name of this tense, but it's future tense. Sometimes I have do to do something in the future, such as right now my friend is coming over and I'm still in my pajamas. So I said I'm still in my pajamas, because I have to shower later, "Tengo que duchar luego." If it's something I want to do in the future, I'd say, "Quiero duchar luego." Other examples, 

"Tengo que comprar algo" (I have to buy something).

"Tengo que hablar con el medico hoy" (I have to talk to the doctor today).

"Quieres ir a la playa a las 6?" (Do you want to go to the beach at 6?).


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You already have loads on verbs (especially the irregular ones) in all the tenses that I gave way back in the beginning. And before you ask, No, I haven't got round to writing those other parts yet.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

My method is nearly as simple but it does involve a bit of work at the beginning, especially for OH. First you have a child. Then you move to Spain. As soon as it is possible the child is sent to Spanish state school. In no time at all the child is fluent in Spanish and English. The child is told very carefully that in order to have all their favourite things in the world all they have to do is translate for me. It's working a treat.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Thank you for those, Alcalaina. I'll study those too, but I'll start out with Xabiachica's tip that can be used for all. I know there are no real short-cuts in grammar, being a bit of a grammar stickler myself in English (to put it mildly  ). But I need to get going on talking about past events. Like Xabiachica says, it's about getting started and building confidence.
> 
> Here's another one that I forgot that I use for future tense using tener and querer. I don't know the name of this tense, but it's future tense. Sometimes I have do to do something in the future, such as right now my friend is coming over and I'm still in my pajamas. So I said I'm still in my pajamas, because I have to shower later, "Tengo que duchar luego." If it's something I want to do in the future, I'd say, "Quiero duchar luego." Other examples,
> 
> ...


& don't forget that you can use PODER & SOLER in the same way

really it's all present tense - but I see where you're coming from thinking it's future


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> You already have loads on verbs (especially the irregular ones) in all the tenses that I gave way back in the beginning. And before you ask, No, I haven't got round to writing those other parts yet.


Yes, the drilling is next. But first it's about getting me out a jam with general tricks and tips. I've set this week aside to work on my grammar. While I'm learning the tricks and tips and then drilling, perhaps you can get back to writing? 



thrax said:


> My method is nearly as simple but it does involve a bit of work at the beginning, especially for OH. First you have a child. Then you move to Spain. As soon as it is possible the child is sent to Spanish state school. In no time at all the child is fluent in Spanish and English. The child is told very carefully that in order to have all their favourite things in the world all they have to do is translate for me. It's working a treat.


That's adorable! 



xabiachica said:


> & don't forget that you can use PODER & SOLER in the same way


Yes, I use poder too. Like, "Puedo ir a la playa en Malaga en Febrero" (I can go to the beach in Malaga in February!!!) :whoo: 

What does soler mean? I can't find it on my translation sites.



xabiachica said:


> really it's all present tense - but I see where you're coming from thinking it's future


Exactly - I'm making a present tense of a future action. So instead of saying in future tense, "I will call the doctor today," I say in present tense, "I have to (tengo) call the doctor today." Or instead of saying in the future tense, "I will take a shower later," I say in the present tense, "I want to (quiero) take a shower later" or "I am going to (voy) take a shower later."


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Yes, the drilling is next. But first it's about getting me out a jam with general tricks and tips. I've set this week aside to work on my grammar. While I'm learning the tricks and tips and then drilling, perhaps you can get back to writing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOLER - to be wont to / in the habit of / to usually do something

it's irregular in the same pattern as PODER

you could say _suelo limpiar el suelo de la cocina los lunes _


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> SOLER - to be wont to / in the habit of / to usually do something
> 
> it's irregular in the same pattern as PODER
> 
> you could say _suelo limpiar el suelo de la cocina los lunes _


I love it! Thank you. 

Getting into new habits and routines is another way it keeps hitting me that I'm actually living in Spain. I'm hit when I realise I've completely lost a routine (like working), the same way I'm hit when I've developed a new routine (like going to the beach).


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Why do the Spanish prefer to use the word Hello instead of Adiós when saying Goodbye ? 

( well it sounds like Hello - to English ears - or it might be pronounced Hallor )


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Williams2 said:


> Why do the Spanish prefer to use the word Hello instead of Adiós when saying Goodbye ?
> 
> ( well it sounds like Hello - to English ears - or it might be pronounced Hallor )


Maybe because they like you so much that they don't want you to leave?


----------



## MrSam (Jul 31, 2012)

And if all else fails, just use the tried and trusted British method of SPEAKING...... ENGLISH..... VERY.... SLOWLY..... AND.... LOUDLY!!!!

This is guaranteed to make all foreigners understand you, whatever funny language they speak.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Williams2 said:


> Why do the Spanish prefer to use the word Hello instead of Adiós when saying Goodbye ?
> 
> ( well it sounds like Hello - to English ears - or it might be pronounced Hallor )


I think they are saying hasta luego very quickly with a few syllables missing.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Always remember the "O"
IE: Much"O" Luvly"O" for very nice.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

MrSam said:


> And if all else fails, just use the tried and trusted British method of SPEAKING...... ENGLISH..... VERY.... SLOWLY..... AND.... LOUDLY!!!!
> 
> This is guaranteed to make all foreigners understand you, whatever funny language they speak.


Oh, that's a Canadian trick too. I always use that trick when I'm speaking to people who speak English. 



Helenameva said:


> I think they are saying hasta luego very quickly with a few syllables missing.


Cool! I didn't know that. Thanks.



VFR said:


> Always remember the "O"
> IE: Much"O" Luvly"O" for very nice.


LOL! It's incredible how often that trick comes in handy! So true!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> Why do the Spanish prefer to use the word Hello instead of Adiós when saying Goodbye ?
> 
> ( well it sounds like Hello - to English ears - or it might be pronounced Hallor )


Not sure about that - but they do say 'adios' as they meet you on a walk.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I have come across a rather confusing situation recently - at least I have never noticed it before.

When offered something in Spanish (for example someone giving up their seat on the tram) if you answer "Gracias" it is taken to mean "No thank you" and the person assumes you don't want the seat.

Is this a regional thing? Is it only used this way by young people?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> I have come across a rather confusing situation recently - at least I have never noticed it before.
> 
> When offered something in Spanish (for example someone giving up their seat on the tram) if you answer "Gracias" it is taken to mean "No thank you" and the person assumes you don't want the seat.
> 
> Is this a regional thing? Is it only used this way by young people?


To say Thank you and accept: "Ay, gracias" with emphasis on the 'Ay' and a look of delight on your face. To say No thank you, just "Gracias" with an apologetic look. or "Gracias, No" with the emphasis on the 'No' and the apologetic look


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> I have come across a rather confusing situation recently - at least I have never noticed it before.
> 
> When offered something in Spanish (for example someone giving up their seat on the tram) if you answer "Gracias" it is taken to mean "No thank you" and the person assumes you don't want the seat.
> 
> Is this a regional thing? Is it only used this way by young people?


Gracias can be used this way all over Spain. 
Perhaps you are a bit shy or unsure about saying gracias?? If you are offered a seat and want it perhaps you might look directly at the person, smile and say "gracias" in as happy a voice as you can mange without being thought of as the weird foreigner


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> Why do the Spanish prefer to use the word Hello instead of Adiós when saying Goodbye ?
> 
> ( well it sounds like Hello - to English ears - or it might be pronounced Hallor )


 Pretty sure that must be hasta luego which is hardly ever pronounced in it's full vowel form where ever you are in Spain as Helenameva points out. It may be something like 
staWATgo for example...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

In Andalucia they often say _adios_ when passing in the street. It literally means "a Dios" - roughly equivalent to "God be with you".


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

It isn't a substitute, I agree, but I did it and in some cases still do when stuck.

It immediately and relatively easily gives you a huge boost in your ability to communicate. You have to be disciplined to move along, but I would strongly recommend this method.



Alcalaina said:


> This is the lazy way! Lots of Brits do it, but it isn't a substitute for learning the past tenses properly, and can change the meaning completely. For example:
> 
> _He ido a Madrid_ - I've been to Madrid
> _Fui a Madrid_ - I went to Madrid
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Pretty sure that must be hasta luego which is hardly ever pronounced in it's full vowel form where ever you are in Spain as Helenameva points out. It may be something like
> staWATgo for example...


That would be staWA*Y*go (of course!)


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> That would be staWA*Y*go (of course!)


They are even more economical with their syllables here, the most we get is "'taluego" or most often "aluego".


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Horlics said:


> It isn't a substitute, I agree, but I did it and in some cases still do when stuck.
> 
> It immediately and relatively easily gives you a huge boost in your ability to communicate. *You have to be disciplined to move along,* but I would strongly recommend this method.



yes that's important - some people will be happy to use that forever - but if you want to _really _speak Spanish you have to keep studying

it *is *a great confidence builder, though

I encourage my students to use it - always with the caveat that it's to get them started, & we'll still be learning how to use all the tenses properly, eventually


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> They are even more economical with their syllables here, the most we get is "'taluego" or most often "aluego".


No, my city wins... Here I've heard many just say "logo."


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Horlics said:


> It isn't a substitute, I agree, but I did it and in some cases still do when stuck.
> 
> It immediately and relatively easily gives you a huge boost in your ability to communicate. You have to be disciplined to move along, but I would strongly recommend this method.


Thanks for the vote of confidence on that trick. 

Being able to communicate is my incentive to be disciplined to move forward. Every word I learn connects me more to the people around me. When I first moved here, I said to one of my neighbours that it's a lot of work for me to learn Spanish. She said it's a lot of work for her when I don't know Spanish. How's that for saying it like it is? I love it!


----------

